# Beny roberts sure shot cat bait retired - no more!



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*We have used Benny Roberts SURE SHOT Channel Cat Bait for years @ $35/ gal. tub. Best we ever used. He has decided to retire and closed up shop.*

*We're searching for another good one. Benny's had pieces of shad and stunk worse too.*

*So, let's hear from you folks. What's your all-time favorite cat bait???*


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

You know I am going to say CJâ€™s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Marvâ€™s is good. Do a web search. He is out of Gillette Tx.
I like CJâ€™s too. Try some of each.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr.Whiskers out of Granbury TX is outstanding catfish bait. I have used it for years with great success. I have used SureShot also. They are equal quality. Mr Whiskers stays on hook a little better. I use the cheese bait. The bite is SUBTLE, listen to me, a VERY light bite, jerk if you feel anything.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Premo all flavors I mix with cattail fibers found at Walmart but small jars easy to handle and stays on. Keep cool in summer.


----------



## Firedude (Jun 14, 2015)

Spoke to Benny himself today and this is a rumor. He still making the Sure Shot


----------



## Drycreek (Jul 12, 2021)

Stubby’s cheese bait. Catches fish and doesn’t get your hands stinky !


----------

